

☑ Things 2 - franze
http://culturedcode.com/

======
pooriaazimi
I have absolutely zero respect for Cultured Code and their ability to deliver
"good" products any longer. It seems that there were a few talented guys who
created the original Things, and all of them have left the company. It took
them 2 YEARS to implement an over the air sync... That's absolutely
unacceptable. The worst part was their blog posts, saying every few weeks that
"you guys don't understand. It's really hard to implement ota sync - don't
bitch so much" - I agree, it's really hard, but I wonder how all those $1 todo
apps had ota sync in 2009, yet the $140 (Mac/iPhone/iPad) Things (which has
sold tens of thousands of copies) couldn't deliver ota sync...

I bought OmniFocus a while back, and am _incredibly_ happy. Miles ahead of
Things in every shape or form. The complete package (Mac/iPhone/iPad) costs
$80, and believe me, it's a bargain. Best $80 I'd spent since I bough my MBP 3
years ago...

<http://www.omnigroup.com/products/omnifocus/>

------
microtherion
This is great news (though I find it mildly ironic that a company specializing
in Getting Things Done apps took so long to get this particular feature done).

In any case, I finally bought the iPad version of Things that I had been
holding off on for this day.

------
RKearney
The problem with Things and OmniFocus (for me anyways) is that there's no web
based client or Windows client.

I bought OmniFocus a while back for my Mac/iPad/iPhone but I haven't really
been able to use it as much as I'd like since I use Windows at work. Even a
simple web based view would cause me to get a lot more use out of OmniFocus.
If Things had web based access, I would buy it in a heartbeat.

~~~
timmins
I completely agree with you but in my case it's that I carry an Android phone.
There was a third-party web tie-in, called Spootnik
(<http://www.spootnik.net/>), to Omnifocus that gets mentioned on their
support forums.

I've recently considered Nozbe which aligns with my interest in virtually all
platforms. It's a monthly fee so there's that to take into consideration.
Also, I've heard their mobile app offerings need some help.

Has anyone else found other alternatives?

~~~
pinko
+1 for Spootnik. I love the sparse design and RESTful API -- and the developer
is very helpful with issues and feature requests. (I am just a customer; I
don't know or have any other relationshop with the developer.)

------
jrmg
I've been running the betas of Things Cloud for some time, and it's worked
flawlessly since the beginning.

These are solid, thoughtful, well designed apps. Well worth a purchase if they
fit with your way of organising things.

------
mooism2
How well does that front page convert? It doesn't say what it does (I'd guess
it's a simple todo list app from the tickyboxes, but can't be sure).

------
macspoofing
I like the pricing $10/$20 for iPhone/iPad - that's a bit more of a
sustainable model than the typical $1/$2 pricing.

